# Rivets on bunks ??



## TNtroller (Nov 11, 2014)

Does it do any damage for rivets to actually sit on a bunk while the boat is on the trailer?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 11, 2014)

Are your bunks carpeted? If not then it might be a little hard on the rivets.


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 12, 2014)

Bunks are carpeted, I just noticed the dents/marks on the bunk carpet when I launched yesterday and wondered if the rivets would be damaged/weakened over time by supporting the weight of the hull and the motor on the trailer.


----------



## BigTerp (Nov 12, 2014)

My bunks sit below many rivets, and are also carpeted. No issues that I can tell. I did notice they wore the paint off the rivets after I re-painted my hull last summer, but nothing more. Now, rocks just below the surface will do a number on your rivets though. Don't ask how I know :shock: 

And just FYI, but I upgraded all 3 of my rollers (keel, bow and stern) with the yellow thermoplastic type. Had the old, I'm assumming orginial, black rubber ones on there before. Night and day difference with ease of loading/unloading my boat.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd say won't hurt anything. Riveted boats flex...that's what they do. Probably take a worse beating on the water than on the trailer.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 12, 2014)

Get rid of that carpet!


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks, this is my first "riveted" boat, so gotta ask.

The trailer is made by Eagle trailers, and it has the yellow colored rollers from the factory.

What will small rocks/gravel below the surface do? I assume you mean embedded in the bunk carpet right?

Why get rid of the carpet, the entire hull is painted from the factory, and I realize the carpet will eventually scuff and wear on the factory paint, but why?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 13, 2014)

TNtroller said:


> Why get rid of the carpet, the entire hull is painted from the factory, and I realize the carpet will eventually scuff and wear on the factory paint, but why?





Go with bunk slicks - much easier to deal with and makes launching and loading a snap


I made my own out of old plastic cutting boards and countersunk ss screws


You can buy them as well - BPS and most trailer places


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 13, 2014)

Do the bunk slicks do any damage to the hull, such as scratches, etc.?

Can dirt and such get embedded in the "slicks"??


----------



## WPS (Nov 15, 2014)

Captain Ahab said:


> TNtroller said:
> 
> 
> > Why get rid of the carpet, the entire hull is painted from the factory, and I realize the carpet will eventually scuff and wear on the factory paint, but why?
> ...


Don't need ''bunk slicks'' on small boats.. IMO!


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 15, 2014)

I got plain old un treated. Raw pine 2x4s on my trailer. There 2 yrs old and showing zero signs of rot. No carpet..


----------



## Buckethead (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll second that Bugpac.


----------

